# 3M spray on clear bra!!



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Now this is something everyone can use!! Run out and get some and report back with what you're coating. This will be cool. Gonna do my mirrors and front end for sure. 

http://3mauto.com/products/paint-defender


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Its good for a year and then you have to redo. If so I hope the paint finish on the Cruze was painted well since on the video they were really pulling at it and I would keep fingers cross that it would not peel up the paint. Also to paint it right would have to be done inside because of the pollen that is in the air would become part of the finish. Still it does look nice once finished.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmmm.... I wonder if it's as durable as their regular clear bra.

Under $50 also, I might have to pick it up to do behind my rear doors.
3M 90100 Paint Defender System : Amazon.com : Automotive




Bohdan said:


> Its good for a year and then you have to redo. If so I hope the paint finish on the Cruze was painted well since on the video they were really pulling at it and I would keep fingers cross that it would not peel up the paint. Also to paint it right would have to be done inside because of the pollen that is in the air would become part of the finish. Still it does look nice once finished.


Doesn't seem that much different than the regular clear bra. The regular clear bra has adhesive on it and should be replaced every couple years, and needs to be put on in a clean area.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There is a wax that you apply before you spray the clear bra on, making it easier to remove. But this is the answer to getting places covered that you can't get film to cover because of how the piece is shaped. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think that's absolutely amazing. The only thing that bothers me is all the twist in curves on the front fascia of our cars. Lots of angles to deal with.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in reviews from those that go forward with it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Interested as well. If positive reviews, I will pull the trigger.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You all have volunteered to be the test Dummies ! Do not expect to get a saving Grace for this new Pot of Gold , there is none ! 3M Read all Directions and Jump , If you dare !


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

brian v said:


> You all have volunteered to be the test Dummies ! Do not expect to get a saving Grace for this new Pot of Gold , there is none ! 3M Read all Directions and Jump , If you dare !


*TRANSLATION *-- _YOU _go first!


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> There is a wax that you apply before you spray the clear bra on, making it easier to remove. But this is the answer to getting places covered that you can't get film to cover because of how the piece is shaped.





NYCruze2012 said:


> I think that's absolutely amazing. The only thing that bothers me is all the twist in curves on the front fascia of our cars. Lots of angles to deal with.


When I installed my clear bra, I didn't have any spots that I was not able to get the film on regardless of shape or curve. However, the spray will make application easier and faster.



Mick said:


> Interested in reviews from those that go forward with it.


+1


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *TRANSLATION *-- _YOU _go first!







So sad Beachernaut handled this one <<< ,,,..,,, >>> have a nice day


----------

